# Eilot Israel to Jordan?



## ValHam (Jun 6, 2016)

How easy is it to get to Jordan from Eilot Israel?  Would it be best to go on a overnight tour to Petra?  Would it be easy to do on your own for a few days from Eilot - how safe?  Thanks kindly


----------

